# Engine misfire and camshaft postion sensor out of sequence



## 2001Passat5 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am new to this forum so I apologized if this question is improperly located. Here is my current dilemma.
The specifics of my car is as follows:
2001.5 Passat with 5 speed manual
2.8L V6 ATQ engine with 200k miles
I recently changed the timing belt and water pump. The car gives me a trouble code of:
P1340 - camshaft position sensor Bank 1 (passenger) out of sequence
P0301 - misfire cyclinder 1
P0302 - misfire cyclinder 2
P0303 - misfire cyclinder 3
The timing was checked and all is aligned properly with the camshaft alignment tool and crankshaft alignment tool from VW. I replaced the camshaft position sensor on bank 1. The code still comes back. The camshaft sensors were also swapped from the left side to the right side to check if the new sensor was faulty. Nothing changed.
I opened up the right bank valve cover to check the camshaft timing. The timing was off 2 teeth but was corrected to the proper setting (16 links between the intake and exhaust). The marks are aligned (one is dead on center, the other very slightly off) as per specifications.
So after putting back everything 2 times and making sure the timing is spot on, the camshaft aligned, and the sensor in place, I still get these codes. I checked the spark plug wires; they are good. I replaced the spark plugs; still no change. The coils are not a problem. So could it be the impulse sensor in VW terms (engine speed sensor, crankshaft sensor)? I am very perplexed by this issue and I have spent too much money without any success. Does anyone have a similar problem or does anyone know how to resolve this issue? I do not suspect the ECM to the problem. I am desperate at this point.


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Engine misfire and camshaft postion sensor out of sequence (2001Passat5)*

Those crank sensors do go bad. I had a friend with that problem. I think you did something wrong in the Tbelt job? Can't tell you what, but, something? Ran fine before the job? Rare to get spontaneous component failure.


----------



## 2001Passat5 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Engine misfire and camshaft postion sensor out of sequence (chudzikb)*

The timing belt was done by a mechanic. Then when the valve covers was taken off to check the camshaft timing, the timing belt was redone again by the mechanic. So the timing belt was installed twice. I do not see how the timing belt can be wrong when it has been redone 2 times and done with the proper tools.
I bought the car when the timing belt was split in half (not broken) so the car was not running. But based on the information from the one owner, the car did not have this problem before the timing belt replacement and the cam timing alignment. Yes I understand that it is rare to have a component failure like that. But I do not know where to find the problem and no mechanic has been able to resolve the problem.
The car starts and runs ok. But the MIL starts flashing during idle and I can sense the misfire in bank 1 - right side. I cannot burn the car (I wish I could) even though I want to blow up the engine.
By the way, where is the engine speed sensor located on the V6 engine? I jacked up the car and took apart the covers and I cannot find this part.


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Engine misfire and camshaft postion sensor out of sequence (2001Passat5)*

Wait, the CEL is flashing? That was usually the way VW's tell you that the coil pack is going away? At least in 1.8T's? Maybe that is your problem? Any other codes?


----------



## 2001Passat5 (Dec 15, 2008)

The CEL flashes when the car is idling after a thirty seconds. Sometimes during driving the light flashes as well but usually after waiting at a light/stop sign. I get no other code other than P1340, P0301, P0302, P303.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (2001Passat5)*

check compression on cyl 1,2,3
get ready to shell out 3200 for a new cylinder head or 1500 for a used one


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

What? That much for cylnder heads? Glad I have a spare set! That I got for all of $100!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (chudzikb)*

damn thats cheap!
I believe spec compression is 90psi also. Its really low on the v6 I dont know why (dished piston tops?)
Also since you have 200k on the engine the cam adjusters have 200k on them. They do fail and are about 450 aftermarket.


----------

